# Mmit r



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


>


I new what they were the second I saw them. I used to drive my parents nuts with those. Then I found out that if you held one side. (I am not going to say "Then I found out that if you held one of the balls")
I could swing it and wrap those two balls around anything I threw them at. I had them taken away because my brother did not like getting hit in the head wiht hard plastic. 
Ok I have one question for all you and I am probably going to get scolded for this one. What is it about the words Balls, & Beaver that makes everyone chuckle? I really dont understand? 

And a bit of advice for everyone not used to visiting a city! Never make eye contact while eating a banana out of your lunch. And as always please remember this last bit advise. Banana to head, not head to banana. Words to live by in big cities. Especally down town areas. With anti-marches going on!!!!! 

Jon


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,was just wondering if this rondevoux was open to nonmembers and public.Been wanting to come to one of these for a while now.thanks for any info.
Jason....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

yes sir... everyone can come.


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Great,we'll see you all there.thanks!
....Jason...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

